# Locomotief Torino Sport



## bikemonkey (Aug 23, 2019)

I had not heard of this brand until I saw this local CL post. 

Bike was made in Amsterdam. Many more examples found in CABE thread 153207.


----------



## non-fixie (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice! Apart from needing some TLC, it seems to be in decent shape.

Locomotief were taken over by Gazelle in the sixties. Most importantly, they brought along their racing department. Bertus Slesker had been responsible for the bikes of the Tour de France bikes of the Dutch team in the fifties. Here he is - second from the right - with Kees Pellenaars (the team manager), and riders Wim van Est and Wout Wagtmans:





This product line would become the famous Gazelle Champion Mondial after Harm Ottenbros' win of the 1969 World Championship.


----------

